# This Hurts



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

</EMBED>


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:aargh4: Quit doin the "embed" thing I've said it like 500 million times it doesn't work here, all you have to do is paste in the url and it will automatically show up!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:nutkick: :nutkick:

Read this:

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7028


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

:greatgooglymoogly: :chairshot: :buttkick: :moon: :bigok:

got it fixed now


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

WOOT! :bigok: haha..


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

owie, of course some of those guys really did the "I'm a retard" thing. I mean really, tricking on a mini? Come on.... LOL


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Owwww. 
I took the boys to the Red Bull X-Fighters a couple of years back. There were times when I thought we were going to see something like that. Thank goodness all the performers completed their jumps. I could never watch that live.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Better them then me...lol


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

That hurt to watch. Really


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

ouch. that hurt just watching it lol.


----------

